# Looking for shipmates of Mick Lewis



## jaguars2008 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks in particular to Ian d. Cameron and Joller6 for previous info on National Archives website, I've now got my dads pouch and his CRS10 records.

His CRS10 records do not help me with where the sailings were going, so I've posted a thread elsewhere asking for help.

I'm hoping to make contact with some of his old shipmates. Anyone on these ships at these times please get in touch if you remember Mick Lewis
His history is; 
Queen Elizabeth 1 (166290) 14/4/53 - 23/6/53 Southampton to ?? as 1st boy
Queen Elizabeth 1 7/7/53 - 11/8/53 Southampton to ?? as 1st boy
Cannon Beach (2248620) 19/8/53 - 7/11/53 Southampton to ?? as J.O.S.
Cannon Beach 7/11/53 - 21/12/53 Southampton to ?? as J.O.S.
Velletia (184585) 18/1/54 - 1/3/54 B'Head? to Tilbury as J.O.S.
Velletia 2/3/54 - 12/4/54 Tilbury to ?? as J.O.S.
Velletia 13/4/54 - 31/5/54 ?? to Southampton as J.O.S.
Henzee (182000) 14/6/54 - 11/8/54 Poplar to Hull as O.S.
Hendi (186090) 17/8/54 - 27/9/54 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.
Hendi 28/9/54 - 25/11/54 ?? to Leith as E.D.H.
Radnor (168453) 18/12/54 - 28/2/55 Rotterdam to Poplar
Gambia Palm (157532) 18/3/55 - 3/4/55 Poplar to ??
Orsova (186017) 28/7/55 - 21/11/55 Tilbury to ??
Orontes (146027) 13/12/55 - 3/3/56 ?? to ??
Orontes 15/3/56 - 9/6/56 ?? to Tilbury
Huntsbrook (123106) 11/7/56 -16/4/57? Poplar to Rotterdam as E.D.H.
Fauvette (163558) 18/6/57 - 29/6/57 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.
Beaverglen (180858) 6/7/57 - 31/7/57 ?? to ?? as A.B.
Sugar Refiner (180083) 8/8/57 - 5/10/57 ?? to ?? as E.D.H.
Port Brisbane (182957) 30/10/57 - 23/3/58 ?? to ?? as E.D.H.
Tremayne (185848) 1/8/58 - 18/8/58 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.
Tremayne 19/8/58 - 3/3/59 M'Boro to Dundee as E.D.H.
St. Thomas (162154) 13/4/59 - 25/7/59 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.
Chevychase (186860) 24/8/59 - 14/10/59 Poplar to S. Shields as E.D.H.
Baron Glenconner (180209) 19/10/59 - 4/6/60 ?? to S. Shields as E.D.H.
Scottish Prince (184311) 16/6/60 - 10/8/60 Poplar to ?? as A.B.
Scottish Prince 17/8/60 - 18/10/60 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.
Scottish Prince 3/11/60 - 23/12/60 ?? to ?? as E.D.H.
Caledonian Coast (182018) 29/3/61 - 13/4/61 Poplar to ?? as E.D.H.

If you were on these ships at this time and you remember my dad or have any group photos, please let me know.

Or if you can fill in any of the destinations, any help would be appreciated


----------

